# DIY LampHood ala ADA Grand SOlar I



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

For MH 150W + PL 2x36W

*Light Off:*













































*Light On:*




































*MH Ballast:*









*Inside Cabinet:*


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

That is a really good job! I bet it didn't cost anywhere near $800!

Like the apple logo. I replaced the ada logo on my tank with the apple sticker ; )


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

JustLikeAPill said:


> That is a really good job! I bet it didn't cost anywhere near $800!
> 
> Like the apple logo. I replaced the ada logo on my tank with the apple sticker ; )


it cost me about $100 for lamphood (including bulb) and $50 for lampstand..
very cheap huh..


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*design:*


















I'm using plywood 10mm and aluminum sheet 0.9mm for the hood.
Aluminum sheet coated with wood pattern sticker, and screwed to the plywood



















*installation:*
PL lamp holder


















1. wire from PL lamps
2. fan adaptor
3. cable to electricity
4. MH indoor housing ($30)
5. sling cable 
6. DC fan ($5)
7. PL lamp 2x36W ballast ($7)
8. cable to MH ballast
9. PL lamps fitting ($2 each)

others:
- MH bulb 150W 8000K ($30)
- PL Bulb 36W 8000K ($7)
- Plywood ($15)
- Aluminum sheet ($2)
- lamp holder ($2)
- lamp stand ($50)
- cable plug, cable, terminal, etc ($10)


----------



## sherlock (Jul 29, 2007)

nice


----------



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

Well built! Beautiful end product.

Pepetj
Santo Domingo


----------

